# SOLENTTEERS MEET WEDNESDAY 20TH JUNE



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well people after a couple of quiet months it's that time again I have booked the Churchillian on top of portsdown hill for 1930 for 20 people.

http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/pubs-bars-natio ... an/369037/

The idea will be to meet up drive up there have some food, beer take some nice pictures (yet to ask our resident expert for some arty pics on top of the hill) and then go for a nice drive around the area with a dispersel time of 10 ish.

Names as usual below

1. Rob and Jeanette
2. John and Helen
3. Richard and Julie


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> (yet to ask our resident expert for some arty pics on top of the hill)
> 
> Who's that then??
> 
> Would you mind a rusty old corrado showing all your TT's up?


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi
I'm up for it at the moment. Of course there is always Micks Burger Bar if you cant manage a proper meal!!!!!

cheers
BillP


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

As things currently stand include me in old bean


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Dean and guy always welcome in whatever your driving see you both there


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

robokn said:


> 1. Rob and Jeanette
> 2. John and Helen
> 3. Richard and Julie
> 4. Stephen and Anna


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

robokn said:


> Dean and guy always welcome in whatever your driving see you both there


Thanks matey - at present its the QS but you never know - two weeks is a long time after all :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We could always have a bikers nite Guy 8)

What time oh wonderful leader ?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

John,

Have to do Poole Quay soon, I don't think I'nm going to be able to go tonight though sadly (got a text invite too from himself).

PS Your signature pic is broke!

GET SOME NUTS! (just loving those Snickers adverts- Mr T rules)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

wots wrong wiv me sig pic then giz ?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Nothing now it would seem :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Where ? :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Is this the most come on people get your names down [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Where all the other's?


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

1. Rob and Jeanette 
2. John and Helen 
3. Richard and Julie 
4. Stephen and Anna
5. Malcolm and Sue

Will try to get there. Busy time coming up.........Poole Quay, Donnington............... [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Robokn
Not being from that area, have you got some directions/map?
Cheers.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No worries I will post up some tomorrow just got back from GTi and I am knackered.. :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

surftt said:


> Robokn
> Not being from that area, have you got some directions/map?
> Cheers.


Best way from the west i to leave the M27 at J11. 
Take the first left off the roundabout (sign Boarhunt?) which is a narrowish lane.
At the end (approx 100m from M27) turn right
After approx 1/2 mile take first right (it is a straight on where the road goes sharp left)
At the end of this road turn left (this is the Portsdown Hill Road which gives superb views of Portsmouth)
Follow this road until you get to a main roundabout (I think they have just installed a couple of "painted roundabouts")
Take second exit (continues along the ridge if Portsdown Hill)
After approx 1 mile the Churchillian pub is on the left.

Postcode PO6 3LS


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Have to send my apologies and decline Rob, sorry mate as I have simply too much work (home and business) committments


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No worries mate will meet up the following friday


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm having to do some srange shift at work, I should be down by 1945.

See you tonight!


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Giving this a bump as its tonight!!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

DeanTT said:


> Giving this a bump as its tonight!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for all turning up a great meal and some good ole banter, dean and richard took some arty photo's and I am sure they will be added later.

People if you live in the area come along we wont bite, nor geeks, nor blood suckers, the more people turn up the better it is for everyone involved

So come along and meet other TT owners


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

So how was the west bound cruise with the Battenburger 

It might have been a compact meet but great company. A big thanks to Dean for letting me borrow his tripod and flash. Although I have some nice pictures I am sure they will look very amateur compared to Dean's pictures.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice to see you all again. Few shot's from tonight....


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone for a lovely evening. Here are few pics just uploaded:
























 Blimey Dean, yours are brilliant!


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

surftt said:


> Blimey Dean, yours are brilliant!


Your only saying that because of photo number 6


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> Your only saying that because of photo number 6


Well she is good looking, the wife, that is :wink:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

surftt said:


> Well she is good looking, the wife, that is :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Might have been a small meet but those pics are fantastic dean again you have surpassed yourself....................weddings next :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

After seeing Dean's photos I dont think I will bother... :?























































The best photos were courtesy of Dean's sophisticated camera flash [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Richard they look good new purchase on the horizon


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

robokn said:


> Richard they look good new purchase on the horizon


Yes - in November I will be in Singapore and want to buy a new lens for the camera. Now I also want to get myself sorted with a decent camera flash set up as well. I cant have it all (yet).


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice colour combos, pity no black for contrast :?

Looks a good venue lets try again and get the Guidford Gang over?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Just need more people as usual john,


----------

